
Try OCaml - lelf
http://try.ocamlpro.com/
======
michaelmior
If you're looking for a reason to learn OCaml, Xen recently announced the 1.0
release of the MirageOS unikernel[1]. Basically you write your application in
OCaml and it's compiled directly into the kernel, with the goal of eliminating
a lot of the overhead from using a general purpose OS by doing only what your
application needs.

It's a very cool concept which I think has been a long time coming. The best
part is that you can easily run the compiled unikernels on EC2 (and any other
cloud provider which allows you to run a custom kernel).

[http://www.openmirage.org/](http://www.openmirage.org/)

------
jds375
This is absolutely awesome. This will be super fun to play around with. Great
work, I have more than a few friends who will be interested that are planning
on working with OCaml for some classes.

------
_random_
... then try F# and pick the one you like better:

[http://www.tryfsharp.org/Learn](http://www.tryfsharp.org/Learn)

------
Oculus
Other then Jane Street, what other notable companies use OCaml?

